# At The Art Gallery (8 Images)



## digital flower (Jan 20, 2007)

I recently toured some art galleries here in Connecticut. The first two were the Yale Center for British Art and the Yale University Art Gallery. They are located across the street from one another. The Center for British Art is the largest and most comprehensive collection outside of the UK. A very impressive collection of paintings ranging back to the 1300&#8217;s. The architecture is stunning on the inside. The Art Gallery was also impressive. They had some old things as well as some modern art. Both of these places encourage me to take &#8216;as many as I want&#8221; in regards to pictures. No flash rule was in effect so it was a little difficult to get the proper exposures. All of these are handheld with my D70s or Coolpix 8400. The Yale Campus is full of wonderful buildings, stores and people. It is right downtown in New Haven.

I also visited the Wadsworth Atheneum in Hartford, Connecticut. Totally different feel on the photography here. There were several restrictions, including the Colt Firearm Exhibit and I had to sign a paper saying it was only for hobby purposes. I read the full-page document and it didn&#8217;t say I couldn&#8217;t post them on the Internet.

I had a nice afternoon in the galleries.

#One






#Two





#Three





#Four (14 th. century painting)





#Five (from the Wadsworth)





#Six (from the Wadsworth)





Since I am not working right now I had time to try a couple of abstracts.

#Seven: This is inspired by a piece I saw at Yale. Only that one was a lot better.





#Eight: Not sure what I was thinking :er: :er:


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

some interestign shots...

I wonder though, who's got the copyright of an image of a painting or a sculpture?

guess this differs from country to country


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2007)

Good to see some more of your photos, Chris!
You went on some really nice outings of late. I like all of these. They really capture the atmosphere inside the galleries. Here's to the no-flash-allowed rule for that!!! 

My favourite (by far) is Photo 2! 
I so like the inclusion of the catalogue in the foreground and the very colourful canvas in the background to where the ceiling lines and everything else lead us! It is centred and that is ok here greenpbl: towards Alex  ). 

Second favourite is Photo 3 with its vanishing point and repetitions, but I also like the red walls, soft light and element of NOT seeing (which makes curious!) in Photo 6!

This is not to say that those I did not mention I wouldn't like....!


----------



## digital flower (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, both of you. This type of photography is a stretch for me. I had a couple of hours to kill in Manhattan the other day and decided to drop by the Metropolitan Museum of Art. I could have spent all day looking at the art. Again no flash but it was real easy to take shots. No hassels :thumbup:  

#1 Outside Architecture was outstanding






#2 Inside Architecture was outstanding, also   Great Hall






#3






#4 Panoramic (3 photos) of the American Wing Entrance. It is weird that this is inside. Some of the galleries were amazing just based on sheer size.






#5 Probably one of my favorite displays. Full-sized mounted Armor.






#6 
Portrait of Josef y Nebot
_ by Gilbert Stuart_
circa _1794_
_Oil on Canvas_
_Rodgers Fund_






#7
Still Life: Flowers and Fruit
_by Severin Roesen_
_1850-55_






#8
While looking for the sign for this I accidentally bumped in to this piece pretty hard. Lucky it didn't fall over. :blushing:


----------



## inneist (Jan 28, 2007)

Digital flower, thanks for sharing these photos, you gave me a sense of how the experience in American art musuems would be like. Do you live close to New Haven? I heard about the great Babylonian Collection at Yale and want very much to have a look myself if I could go there someday.

The pictures you took are sharp. You have good souvenirs now.  
p.s. What's the name of the painting in #2, and the painter's name, do you know?


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography (Jan 28, 2007)

numbers 1 and 6 (from the first set), have great lighting.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 30, 2007)

tsienni said:


> Digital flower, thanks for sharing these photos, you gave me a sense of how the experience in American art musuems would be like. Do you live close to New Haven? I heard about the great Babylonian Collection at Yale and want very much to have a look myself if I could go there someday.
> 
> The pictures you took are sharp. You have good souvenirs now.
> p.s. What's the name of the painting in #2, and the painter's name, do you know?



Thanks for the feedback. I used to live real close to New Haven but now live about 30 minutes away. If you get out this way let me know as Yale is always a fun place to shoot. Also if you want to visit New Haven from NYC it is easy as there are trains about every hour (less at night). That is the end of the commuter railroad. I will have to check out that Babylonian Collection with the quality of Yale's other art it is sure to be good.I am not sure about that painting.It was in the lobby area of the Yale University Art Gallery.



CameronBrown_Photography said:


> numbers 1 and 6 (from the first set), have great lighting.



Thanks for the comments. Welcome to TPF.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought I might finish up my Art Gallery series by posting a few pictures from my visit to the MoMa in Manhattan (The Museum of Modern Art). There were only a few restrictions on photography (the photography collection, Manet exhibit and of course no flash). The collection was outstanding with a huge Picasso collection. I am not a huge fan of his but it was interesting and worth viewing the sheer body of work. There were plenty of other famous artists represented. The building&#8217;s interior is beautiful and clean as a whistle. I am not a Modern Art fan and only went because my wife wanted to go. I ended up in enjoying the trip.


#1 





#2 One of the many Picasso galleries. All told their collection was worth hundreds of millions of dollars





#3 





#4 This is the famous Soup Cans. One painting for each of the types of Campbell&#8217;s Soup. A variation of these recently sold for $11.8 million US (for one painting).






Andy Warhol. (American, 1928-1987). Campbell's Soup Cans. 1962. Synthetic polymer paint on thirty-two canvases, Each canvas 20 x 16" (50.8 x 40.6 cm) 
© 2007 Andy Warhol Foundation / ARS, NY / TM Licensed by Campbell's Soup Co


#5 This is called a Monochrome abstraction






Yves Klein. (French, 1928-1962). Blue Monochrome. 1961. Dry pigment in synthetic polymer medium on cotton over plywood, 6' 4 7/8" x 55 1/8" (195.1 x 140 cm). The Sidney and Harriet Janis Collection.

oops, I had a few more pictures but can't locate them, right now.


----------



## meesh (Mar 16, 2007)

I love these!  Im really liking #3 from the first set for some reason... and #4 from the second was weird... not your photography, but it made me look twice at what exactly i was looking at.  #1 from the second set has an absolutely beautiful sky.  these are awesome


----------



## digital flower (Mar 19, 2007)

*meesh*,

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------

